# Computer works great now TV is goin out



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2012)

Toshiba 40"  40G300u1

First the picture starts flickering. So I do a firmware update. Now it work but go black every so often. So after googling and youtube I realize it still has a picture but very faint. Turn it off and back on. It works for 20 min or so then black again. 

Took the back off and took out the inverter, put it back now it seams to work, for now. I think the inverter is goin out or the back light. Any ideas?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 4, 2012)

I bet it's the inverter. If the lamp went out, it would probably not work anymore. I would probably make sure there aren't any problematic looking areas like bad capacitors, loose cables or burn spots on other boards before replacing the CCFL inverter.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya,   I did that, everything looks good. Im hoping it was a loose connection.


----------



## zootac (Apr 5, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Toshiba 40"  40G300u1
> 
> First the picture starts flickering. So I do a firmware update. Now it work but go black every so often. So after googling and youtube I realize it still has a picture but very faint. Turn it off and back on. It works for 20 min or so then black again.
> 
> Took the back off and took out the inverter, put it back now it seams to work, for now. I think the inverter is goin out or the back light. Any ideas?



I used mess about with flat screen t.v. and monitors years back 
Just a thought whats the caps look like on the power unit ?
mite be craping out with heat.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2012)

Caps look ok. I left the back off to help it cool but it still does it. Ordering a used inverter off e bay


----------



## Jetster (Apr 12, 2012)

Well the inverter didn't fix it. So Im still working on getting it fixed but in the mean time I bought a new Samsung Plasma Model 450 51"  720p Got a good deal  $500


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bad CCFLS


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 12, 2012)

51" 720p?  Naaaaaaaaasty...


----------

